# Hexbug Nano



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Another member here (grifter102) mentioned the hexbug nano to me a little while ago. It's actually a kid's toy...a tiny motorized bug that looks a bit like a centipede. It runs all over the place and, when it bumps into something it just turns around. It was inexpensive (<$10), so I bought one. Muffs loves chasing it all over. Here she is playing with her little hexbug:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I was laughing a bit. XD That looks like a blue roach. I rarely see pictures or video's of your cats.


----------



## Kamie (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm going to have to buy one of those for Tilly. We have a remote controlled mouse that she likes but they seem to brake within hours of replacing it (we are on number 7 right now), so this seems like it would be a good replacement.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> I was laughing a bit. XD That looks like a blue roach. I rarely see pictures or video's of your cats.


This is the first time I've posted a video. I've posted a bunch of pics, but none for a while, and none since you joined the Forum. I must get back to my camera and post some more. But, for now, here are some of the previous ones, if you're interested (I love to show off my girls!)  

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/136443-muffs-abby-then-now.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/137616-some-new-abby-pictures.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/138216-assembling-christmas-tree-lots-pics.html


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH okay. lol I love the Xmas ones. XD


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I just want to snuggle your Muffs, she is beyond gorgeous! I have always though Ragdolls were unbearably beautiful, and she definitely fits the bill 

I want one of those, thanks for sharing this awesome find! Where did you buy it at?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> I want one of those, thanks for sharing this awesome find! Where did you buy it at?


Ditto!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the video!! 

I bought one of these for Spencer and Lily, and it's definitely entertaining to watch them "interact" with it!!

Personally, I got mine on amazon: Amazon.com: Hexbug Nano: Toys & Games


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

p.s. Susan! Your cats are beautiful! And so amazingly fluffy!!  The way you describe Abby's personality reminds me a lot of Lily...


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

ADORABLE! Its a must have I think...off to Amazon!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The girls appreciate the compliments. 

I bought my little hexbug at Toys-R-Us...but I'm sure Amazon has it too. It works well on hardwood, ceramic or similar flooring. It doesn't fare too well on carpet. The little bug will often go underneath furniture (my couch, etc.), but it eventually comes out the other end. Whenever it does go underneath something, Muffs and Abby get very excited, trying to "hunt" it down...they run all around, sniffing and peeking under the couch. It's been a big hit. Thanks to grifter102 for the tip!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm off to Amazon too! Thanks for the tip. It looks like it doesn't make much noise. The one thing we had like that, a motorized mouse, just scared Murphy because of the noise.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It makes a tiny buzzing noise that is barely audible. It's no louder than a buzzing fly, and I can only hear it when I first turn it on and I'm holding it. Once I put it on the floor and it's a few feet away, I no longer hear it. But, whenever I turn it on, the girls hear it, because their hearing is so much more sensitive than ours, and they come running!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

The way you are putting it Susan.. I want to buy it now. Even though I haven't been into Toy's or us in like 14 years or something like that. The last time I bought something from Toy's or Us, it was a PowerPuff Girls doll and the doll was bubbles.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I went to Toys R Us at lunch and got one -- it's yellow. Should make for a fun weekend. He needs some fun because he's going to the vet this afternoon. :-(


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

October said:


> I went to Toys R Us at lunch and got one -- it's yellow. Should make for a fun weekend. He needs some fun because he's going to the vet this afternoon. :-(


Awww...I hope Murphy isn't sick. And I hope he liked his yellow hexbug!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my, that looks like so much fun for the kitties!

I think Otis NEEDS one of those (like he doesn't have enough toys already-LOL)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

So far Murphy is very interested in the Hexbug, but doesn't try to attack it or interfere with it as it zooms around. It's a source of entertainment though, which is always a good thing.

His vet visit was due to him throwing up a lot lately. There was no definitive cause of it, but we were advised to stop with all the treats. The vet said a possibility is pancreatitis caused by the introduction of a higher amount of fat in his diet due to the treats. So poor Murphy is now treat-less, but that's okay. He has his Hexbug.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah Hexbugs. Such horrible memories of the little kids put them down my back.
-.-

But I bet Cherry would love those. I have a regular one, but it doesn't move anymore. She seemed pretty interested in it.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

October said:


> His vet visit was due to him throwing up a lot lately. There was no definitive cause of it, but we were advised to stop with all the treats. The vet said a possibility is pancreatitis caused by the introduction of a higher amount of fat in his diet due to the treats. So poor Murphy is now treat-less, but that's okay. He has his Hexbug.


I'm glad he enjoys the hexbug, but poor little guy not able to have his treats! I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That look amazing! I think Nutmeg would eat it though.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ditto. I'm imagining MOwMOw chewing off all his little 'legs' one by one.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hehe, that looks like fun! I recently bought a little ladybug that you pull back and it zooms across the floor...the girls love it. Muffin is soooo cute in the video!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My little daughter had one of those and the cats loved it. I'll have to get them another one just for them.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffs says "Thank-you, Brianna".

Becky and Krissy: I have enough trouble trying to convince my girls to eat their own food. Fortunately, I don't need to worry about them eating inanimate objects!

Dweamgoil: I imagine your cats and your daughter would both have fun with the hexbug.


----------

